# What is it with layaway in the UK?



## GTR0B (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok, so in America this is a pretty normal and accepted thing to do right?

Apparantly, not here. It's a joke.

I walked into one of my local guitar stores the other day and saw this:







Price tag was 999 GBP, so I thought 

Perfect company for my LTD MH-1000. Essentially the MH's bigger brother.
So I went up and asked at the counter if there was anyway that I could put money in THEIR hands every week/month until I've paid it off....only then would I recieve the guitar. Therefore gaurunteeing it was mine at a kickass price, but also not having to take a loan out or something as equally stupid.

Douchebag behind the counter refused the proposition and went and got his manager who then told me that I would have to get a loan. Might of done it, be it the right price and I would be paying that much interest.

"It's 0% interest" said the manager, so I continued with the deal and they called their loan company to clear it all with them. I get asked if I've borrowed money before..........turns out I have to be in debt to someone by ATLEAST 500 GBP to even get approved. That way, the loan company would feel positive that I wouldn't be able to pay it off in time/on time.

I proceeded to say "FUCK THIS", walking out of the store completely fuming and knowing my dream guitar was going to slip through my hands because guitar shop owners don't know how to do business.

Every shop I've been in since doesn't accept Layaway. Anyone know why?


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Aug 19, 2010)

I wouldn't say that "not financing a guitar to a customer's prefernce" equals "not knowing how to do business."


----------



## GTR0B (Aug 19, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> I wouldn't say that "not financing a guitar to a customer's prefernce" equals "not knowing how to do business."



It's putting my money in their hands. They aren't loosing out on anything, only gaining.

Therefore, their loss. Bad customer service if you ask me.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, my local store does pay installment schemes where you pay down like 10% and then monthly 10 more equal installments.


----------



## GTR0B (Aug 19, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> Wow, my local store does pay installment schemes where you pay down like 10% and then monthly 10 more equal installments.



That's exactly what they try and buy you into, Ross. That's the one they tried me with.

Fact is, it's out sourced by a company who lends the store the money to do said scheme.

They call it a loan, as you get the guitar straight away and not after paying off the whole amount.


----------



## Dan (Aug 19, 2010)

theres a scheme for musicians where you can pay off an instrument up to 2k off in 12 months interest free. its a government scheme or something. Cant remember its name. But im sure if you google it you will find it!


----------



## Dan (Aug 19, 2010)

Take it away from Arts Council England


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 19, 2010)

Plug said:


> Take it away from Arts Council England





ss.org FTW!!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 19, 2010)

Plug said:


> Take it away from Arts Council England


 
Thats the one I was talking about actually.


----------



## GTR0B (Aug 19, 2010)

Yup. That's the exact booklet I got given the day they decided to give me poor customer service.

In my mind there is no dis-advantage to them accepting layaway.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 19, 2010)

I found this "Take it away" scheme too... was considering it, but due to the fact I could only pay £30 per month (maximum) I could only get a guitar worth £300 ... not the best, obviously...
Still looking and still trying... I only have a guitar with a twisted neck, I am desperate for something playable :-(


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 19, 2010)

ESPlayer said:


> In my mind there is no dis-advantage to them accepting layaway.


 
They would rather have someone buy it and pay cash on the spot. If they do layaway, it takes inventory off the floor (which they have paid for) and they haven't been paid for it yet. Basically if you come in there and put 20% down and then they have to wait a few months for you to pay for the rest of it, it is a disadvantage to the store. Someone could walk in the next day with cash in hand wanting to buy that guitar and the store couldn't sell it to them because its on layaway to you. As with any store, they want money now, not later. If they outsource the loan/credit/whatever, the store will get the cash right away and it becomes someone else's problem to recoup the money. That's why they're trying to push you to an outside lender.

That said, I think layaway is pretty common practice in the US. I don't really know though since I don't ever buy gear that I don't have the cash for. Just different business cultures I suppose.


----------



## GTR0B (Aug 19, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> They would rather have someone buy it and pay cash on the spot. If they do layaway, it takes inventory off the floor (which they have paid for) and they haven't been paid for it yet. Basically if you come in there and put 20% down and then they have to wait a few months for you to pay for the rest of it, it is a disadvantage to the store. Someone could walk in the next day with cash in hand wanting to buy that guitar and the store couldn't sell it to them because its on layaway to you. As with any store, they want money now, not later. If they outsource the loan/credit/whatever, the store will get the cash right away and it becomes someone else's problem to recoup the money. That's why they're trying to push you to an outside lender.
> 
> That said, I think layaway is pretty common practice in the US. I don't really know though since I don't ever buy gear that I don't have the cash for. Just different business cultures I suppose.



The way I was seeing it was in my circumstances. I know that guitar had been there a while and I'm just all pissed because it's my dream guitar.

Totally get what you're saying and it does make full business sense.

It's just, the shop owners need to think more like a musician......to stop being so bloody heartless! 

They could see I wanted it really bad..........


----------



## AvantGuardian (Aug 19, 2010)

ESPlayer said:


> The way I was seeing it was in my circumstances. I know that guitar had been there a while and I'm just all pissed because it's my dream guitar.
> 
> Totally get what you're saying and it does make full business sense.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it sucks man. Good luck coming up with the cash though. Maybe you can get them to order you one if they happen to sell that one before you can figure out a way to get it.


----------



## Explorer (Aug 20, 2010)

Not arguing with the appeal of layaway, but...

I tend to save money, both for living and for gear. When the gear fund is full for the piece I've been looking for, I start looking. 

On occasion, I see something I want which I hadn't anticipated. If I have the money, I buy it. If not, then I can't buy it unless I sell something right away, usually at a bit of a loss for the quick sale. There's only been a few things I've done this for, and they were normally ultra-rare and unlikely to show up again. 

It helps that I have a few decade's perspective on how really unique a piece of gear is. There are few guitars which are immediate and unique. There's no amp or pedal which reaches that point, although some come close. 

Instead of locking yourself into that one guitar, why not start saving that thousand quid against your planned future purchase? That way, if you run across one for less, you'll be able to take advantage of it, and if you find something you want more, you'll be able to buy that instead.

If saving the money without being locked into an arrangement is impossible for you, then you need to examine your ability to purchase something that expensive....


----------



## Dan (Aug 20, 2010)

Lets keep this clean gents.... 

Avantguardian i understand where you are coming from but with that layaway deal the arts council in the UK pays the full amount and the buyer pays the arts council back over a period of 12 months. So it shouldn't matter

The problem we have over in the UK is mainly the fact that our tax totally rapes anything we want to buy. for $500 you could buy a second hand loomis, but for the same price over here you would struggle to find a second hand base level schecter. Its stupid. Basically take your price in dollars and double it. Thats how much it costs for the same instrument here


----------



## GTR0B (Aug 20, 2010)

AvantGuardian said:


> Yeah, it sucks man. Good luck coming up with the cash though. Maybe you can get them to order you one if they happen to sell that one before you can figure out a way to get it.



I'm going to keep looking, because the one in the shop sold yesterday.

Thanks man. They retail at 1349, so I won't be getting one anytime soon.....


----------



## Murmel (Aug 20, 2010)

Plug said:


> The problem we have over in the UK is mainly the fact that our tax totally rapes anything we want to buy. for $500 you could buy a second hand loomis, but for the same price over here you would struggle to find a second hand base level schecter. Its stupid. Basically take your price in dollars and double it. Thats how much it costs for the same instrument here


I believe this is a problem all across Europe. Pretty much every guitar I see from countries within EU have almost double the price as the US.


----------



## Dan (Aug 20, 2010)

^ its ridiculous isnt it! All i want is an RGD2127z but im going to have to wait months to get it because its like £1000 ¬_¬


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 20, 2010)

Turn this into a set of personal attacks again, and you'll ALL be getting a nap. Got it?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 20, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> Turn this into a set of personal attacks again, and you'll ALL be getting a nap. Got it?



The personal attacks were completely unecessary IMO.

Help the guy rather than make digs at him maybe?


----------



## Dan (Aug 20, 2010)

^






Im actually going to get in touch with the arts council and find out some more about this, im sure something could be sorted.


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Aug 20, 2010)

Plug said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My apologies to everyone if I got a bit pissy there 

Good call - I hope you find out something useful & can get yourself funding for something nice  
I had a browse of their site, and the only downside I can see is that it's only shops in England that do it..bah


----------



## meisterjager (Aug 20, 2010)

My last experience with the Take It Away scheme was them failing to even find my address on the system, thus me being denied any credit. 

I haven't really wanted to try again since then..


----------



## Dan (Aug 21, 2010)

First off to the little bitch who anonymously neg repped me for wanting to keep *ON TOPIC*

_FUCK YOU, GET A LIFE_ and *SIGN YOUR GODDAMN POST*, anonymous chickenshit.


Secondly

I phoned them up about it, and they honestly had no idea what they were talking about, it seems its being run by apes. So i wouldnt go anywhere near it. Sorry for the false lead


----------



## Imalwayscold (Aug 21, 2010)

Ive used Take it Away to get about 4 different axes now. Handy thing (if it works!)


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 21, 2010)

> First off to the little bitch who anonymously neg repped me for wanting to keep *ON TOPIC*



It's just rep. Stop worrying about it, and even indirect personal attacks are a no-no.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 22, 2010)

Plug said:


> First off to the little bitch who anonymously neg repped me for wanting to keep *ON TOPIC*
> 
> _FUCK YOU, GET A LIFE_ and *SIGN YOUR GODDAMN POST*, anonymous chickenshit.



I find it hilarious how bent out of shape you are over it 

It's just rep guy 



eaeolian said:


> It's just rep. Stop worrying about it, and even indirect personal attacks are a no-no.


----------



## Dan (Aug 24, 2010)

eaeolian said:


> It's just rep. Stop worrying about it, and even indirect personal attacks are a no-no.



It wasnt the actual neg rep. im fine with that. It's more the message that came with it. If someone has a problem with me and my views then id quite like them to name themselves so i can discuss it y'know. I love a bit of red rep


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 24, 2010)

I've done the Take It Away thing for my Jim Root Tele. I wanted it so much and I've always had the money to pay for something but I managed to work out a deal and I'm only pay £26 a month. Final payment is in November


----------



## Xaios (Aug 24, 2010)

Plug said:


> First off to the little bitch who anonymously neg repped me for wanting to keep *ON TOPIC*
> 
> _FUCK YOU, GET A LIFE_ and *SIGN YOUR GODDAMN POST*, anonymous chickenshit.



Just so you are aware, the mods stated quite a long time ago that they DON'T want people signing neg reps.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 24, 2010)

maliciousteve said:


> I've done the Take It Away thing for my Jim Root Tele. I wanted it so much and I've always had the money to pay for something but I managed to work out a deal and I'm only pay £26 a month. Final payment is in November



Was that still to be paid off in 9 installments?! If so, that's a damn good price!


----------

